# Removing wall sticking goop from back of mirror.



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Nope! Whatever you try will risk tearing off the emulsion.

If you're worried about the mirror sticking to your wall because of the adhesive just press some wax paper on before you hang it.


----------



## Terry383 (Jun 23, 2009)

I think you are correct, I just pulled the backing that was there from the wall and used a serrated knife to take off the excess blobs but not down to the mirror. 

I was worried about it sticking never thought of the wax paper, thanks, you have solved by problem.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

my pleasure


----------



## handycanuck (Jun 18, 2010)

I had the opposit situation. I had the sticky goop left over from taking mirrors off my cupboards (not sure why they were there in the first place)
I used tsp after cutting the majority of it off and i was able to get if off the wood without wrecking it. I know a mirror is a bit different tho. 
What about that goo be gone, that might work.


----------



## Terry383 (Jun 23, 2009)

I put the mirror up with the wax paper on the goop, I pushed it against the wall and took it off before I permanently installed it. Worked fine, no sticking.


----------

